# fuel gage doesn't work?



## mywhip (Jul 11, 2009)

I just replaced my fuel pump this previous weekend. My rubber seal around it has not been replaced (picking that up in 30 mins), so im wondering if thats why my fuel gauge reads full, when its not? Before i filled it up, it was halfway full. After i filled it up it stayed halfway full. However, when i took the sending unit apart the other day and hooked it all back up, my gauge now reads full. Anyone know what is going on here?


----------



## NissanPartsDept (Mar 31, 2010)

Reading over your post, it sounds like the tank is full and the gauge now reads full. Did i miss something?


----------



## tlhingan (Jun 8, 2009)

NissanPartsDept said:


> Reading over your post, it sounds like the tank is full and the gauge now reads full. Did i miss something?


ROTF LMAO! Good one NPD!


----------



## mywhip (Jul 11, 2009)

NissanPartsDept said:


> Reading over your post, it sounds like the tank is full and the gauge now reads full. Did i miss something?





mywhip said:


> Before i filled it up, it was halfway full. After i filled it up it stayed halfway full. However, when i took the sending unit apart the other day and hooked it all back up, my gauge now reads full.


Stating by this, i would probably say that the problem is my gauge says halfway full even when i am full. 

I have linked the problem to the rubber o-ring that is in there, as it is all stretched out. Anyone know where I can get one? I have asked napa, autozone, and carquest and some hardware stores.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

iPhoneihq said:


> Thanks Ive got the same problem


No you don't, you're a spammer. Goodbye!


----------



## mywhip (Jul 11, 2009)

Okay, so replaced my o ring..and the gauge still doesnt work..right? It reads 3/4 full, even though im at 200 miles since fill up..


----------



## NissanPartsDept (Mar 31, 2010)

Have you tested the gauge with the sending unit out of the tank? If so, does the gauge respond accordingly?


----------

